

Software development is code organization - lukesan
https://schneide.wordpress.com/2015/07/02/software-development-is-code-organization/

======
nostrademons
Also data flow, lifetimes, dependency management, case analysis, factoring &
duplication elimination, plus all the usual CS suspects like algorithms and
data structures. Software development is a lot of things.

